# Computer Problem Thread



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2016)

Guys im starting this thread to help my friends on MP with problems they might have with their Computers. I may not be able to answer all your problems but i will try to resolve everyone of them that i can. I use to build Computers and even wrote a Little Code,so i know a little about them. At one time i was part of a Computer Help Forum,,,but that forum has went to hell in a hand basket and run by a bunch of Asshats. Lol
We all use Computers to access our favorite forum ,,Marijuana Passion ,,,so i want to help if i can. Besides,,it gives me something to do while im not growing.
If you guys have a problem with this thread,,i will remove it.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2016)

Awesome WH... thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2016)

Your more then Welcome Mam. Just thought i might be able to help one of my MP Brothers or Sisters with something that can be very aggravating at times,,,Computers. Lol
If i dont have the answer,  i will do my best to research and find the answer.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2016)

Hopper I got no trouble with computers !--I will bust a cap on one in a heartbeat !--Don't hurt me a bit !-- I might better get U to help me sometimes because word is if I kill this smart phone ? --I can't have another for awhile !-- Some days it's  a close thing !-- I probably should get U to help me sometimes !


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2016)

Anytime Little Brother. Step away from your weapon,,the Computer isnt armed!,,,,,,,well not yet anyway,,,Lol


----------



## yarddog (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks hop.  A friend with compoootor skills is a friend indeed.   Hah


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2016)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2016)

Map Quest probably be the thing that gets this phone kilt !-- 6 left turns around the same block and U just "F"ing with me and I wanna fight !-- Ya'll woulda been proud !-- I didn't throw it out the window then run over it several times or nothing !-- I just laid it on the seat and found the place myself !-- That's  strike 2 !


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2016)

Problem is your a pothead :rofl:
Problem solved.....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2016)

lol WH.


----------



## yarddog (Nov 2, 2016)

hopper, i got a problem. i was looking at porn for about 18 hours yesterday and now my pc is acting funny. any thoughts??


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2016)

Yesser,,,stay off Porn Sites. Sick bastage :rofl:


----------



## yarddog (Nov 2, 2016)

lol, what am i supposed to do? go back analog with a magazine script??


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep,,,much easier to hide and no viruses. Lol
On more serious side,,believe it or not I've never been much on porn. Always liked real un-airbrushed women. Lol
Besides my Wife would cut me. :bolt:


----------



## yarddog (Nov 2, 2016)

i feel ya on that. i prefer normal to fake. 
yeah my wife would be mad. 
I'll stop hijacking your thread now


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah ya Dog,,i mean Dawg. Lol


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you for this thread WH.  This is so cool of you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Your welcome my friend. Computers has been a hobby of mine since 1998 when i built my 1st computer.  Hell my Outlaw brothers couldnt believe my Biker *** could do such a thing. They loved it when i set us up on the net. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2016)

Was it a Tandy from Radio Shack?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Was it a Tandy from Radio Shack?



Oh,,,Ducks got jokes,,,lol,,,,nope bought each component from Frys. My 1st Computer had a Pentium 933 i over clocked to a 1044. Had to use 2 fans to keep it cool. That computer worked for several yrs,,,funny as hell.


----------



## yarddog (Nov 3, 2016)

ok, we talking overclocking. the conversation is beyond my grasp now


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Its a way of forcing your Processor to work faster then it is supposed to. Kinda like going into a cars computer and making it run a little faster.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 3, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Was it a Tandy from Radio Shack?



Actually, that was my second computer. A TRS-80. First was a Texas Instruments TI-994/a

Cassette tape data drive (no disc drives then). A whopping 16k of memory. LOL

When I look at how we have come from that to smart phones, I am just amazed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

16k,,,,yes it is amazing. By the way my Mom worked for TI in Dallas when i was a very young man. I remember her bringing me a Calculator. I thought it was the most awesome thing. Man have we come along way.
By the way,,remember the floppy drives? I havent used one in yrs,,but i have a ton of them with programs and such on them,,,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

One of the best things I have ever done for my Computer is switch my Main drive with my Operating System (Windows 10) from a regular drive to a Solid State Drive. 
I have this one. It is 250GB.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147372

For my other drive where I actually download everything else I have a 2TB Drive.

The SSD allows my Computer to boot up in only 15 seconds or so. Compared to over a minute with the old drive.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah Hammy i am going to get me an SSD pretty soon. Right now i have 2 SATA Drives. One with my OS,the second for Imaging my 1st drive and backing up files and such. That way i wont loose any of my stuff if my 1st drive goes down. Those SSD are fast,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa
By the way that Samsung is a very good SSD and has very good reviews.
Hammy,,they also have Hybrid Drives.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Hammy i am going to get me an SSD pretty soon. Right now i have 2 SATA Drives. One with my OS,the second for Imaging my 1st drive and backing up files and such. That way i wont loose any of my stuff if my 1st drive goes down. Those SSD are fast,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa
> By the way that Samsung is a very good SSD and has very good reviews.



I have had it for over a year and it has never had a problem. Fires up super quick. The hardest part was remembering to not save files on that drive because 250GB goes quickly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

A Hybrid  drive is a logical or physical storage device that combines a fast storage medium such as NAND flash solid-state drive (SSD) with a hard disk drive (HDD), with the intent of adding some of the speed of flash storage to the cost-effective storage capacity of traditional HDDs. The purpose of the SSD in a hybrid drive is to act as a cache for the data stored on the HDD, improving the overall performance by keeping copies of the most frequently used data on the faster SSD.

There are two main configurations for implementing hybrid drives: dual-drive hybrid systems and solid-state hybrid drives. In dual-drive hybrid systems, physically separate SSD and HDD devices are installed in the same computer, having the data placement optimization performed either manually by the end user, or automatically by the operating system through the creation of a "hybrid" logical device. In solid-state hybrid drives, SSD and HDD functionalities are built into a single piece of hardware, where data placement optimization is performed either entirely by the device (self-optimized mode), or through placement "hints" supplied by the operating system (host-hinted mode)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I have had it for over a year and it has never had a problem. Fires up super quick. The hardest part was remembering to not save files on that drive because 250GB goes quickly.



Yes and every GB is expensive on a SSD. Ouch


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes and every GB is expensive on a SSD. Ouch



Yeah I originally wanted the 500GB one but it was too Pricey. They have come down some this year though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

I may try the Hybrid just to see what i think of it. Love the idea of having both type on one HD.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2016)

Got the Microsoft Scam phone call yesterday.  I let the Idian Idiot talk till he was done,,even made him think i was doing to my computer what he ask me too. Then i told him whata lying thieving Moron he was and laughed my *** off. Hope the assshat falls off a building in India. By the way,,,do not fall for that crap. Microsoft will NOT EVER call you. Lots of ppl have gotten screwed by this scam. If they get into your computer they take over some of your log files and even lock your screen up with thier telephone number on it telling you to call them and they will fix your problem.  Its all total crap. If they get into your computer,,just restart in Safe mode or use your Recovery Disk and do a system restore and then turn off your remote services and leave it disabled.  That way they cant get into your computer, ,unless you fall for the phone call scam and turn on remote access to your computer. Eather way be carefull or you will lose some money and give them control of your desktop,,,and believe me,,they are not MICROSOFT, ,,LOL

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...icrosoft/aefc50a4-d7a4-4c79-8db5-2fafcd6ad196


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 6, 2016)

My buddy just got hit with this last week and he fell for it. He called them and let them in but he stopped and called me when they said he had to pay $399 to fix his computer.

He brought it over to me and I fixed it in about 2 minutes.............. and, I only charged him $299. LMAO Wow, what a pal, eh? LOL j/k

It's had to believe that this stuff is as common as it really is. I guess we have new users every day. So, they have new victims.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep,,they will get your *** ifen ya dont know yur dealing with the devil,,,lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2016)

By the way Hackerman,,,299 to fix your friends computer,,,thats cold blooded,,,next time send him to me,,i will only charge 289.00,,,:rofl:


----------



## sopappy (Nov 7, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,,much easier to hide and no viruses. Lol
> On more serious side,,believe it or not I've never been much on porn. Always liked real un-airbrushed women. Lol
> Besides my Wife would cut me. :bolt:



And, in a pinch, a SEAR catalogue (you don't even have to hide those)
Kicked her out 6 years ago so I've been down that road...Oh man, today's porn ain't like "Playboy" days, WH. 
Very difficult to find anything erotic, let alone air-brushed, arrggh, TOO real sometimes, I could throw up, really, 
I actually prefer literature now, I'll paint my own pictures thanks.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 7, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> Actually, that was my second computer. A TRS-80. First was a Texas Instruments TI-994/a
> 
> Cassette tape data drive (no disc drives then). A whopping 16k of memory. LOL
> 
> When I look at how we have come from that to smart phones, I am just amazed.



omigawd, cassette tapes, I remember that, arrggh
and then we built them... apple clones, IBM clones, 
entry level always seemed to be around 1k
(probably half that for you amuricans)
I just don't get the smartphones, pagers on steroids, who wants a pager?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2016)

I found one of my old Business cards today,,,it had a Pager number on it, ,,no phone. Lol


----------



## umbra (Nov 7, 2016)

So I have this thing, and it goes into this whatyamacallit, and its supposed to be apart of of a thingmajig, only this slot A does quite fit into tab B. So I shot it. All fixed now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2016)

Very good Umbra,,thats exactly what i would have suggested.  Lol


----------



## yarddog (Nov 8, 2016)

i still remember my dad's pager number like it was yesterday.  and later the bag phone...........
sorry i don't have any problems with my compootor, i guess i am lucky.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2016)

I am glad you dont have any problems my friend. Thats the last thing i want. I am here only if ya need me. I dont wish any computer problems on my friends,,,but ifen ya do have problems i am here.


----------



## Keef (Nov 8, 2016)

Hopper D.D. came home from East Texas with a lap top and when she get's thru messing with it--- I'm pretty sure we gonna need some help !-- Do we have to add it on to our carrier or something ?--


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2016)

I wouldnt. Just use your Wifi at home or hot spots ifen your out. No reason to pay a data plan unless you have too. I use my tablet at home on my Wifi and when i travel, ,my Hotels Wifi.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice WeedHopper...I too am a fellow nerd. I just built myself a new PC a couple of weeks ago. I went with the new Samsung 950 pro ssd that works with the new M.2 interface. I never thought it would be faster then a regular SSD..but it sure is. 5 sec boot time.
I am a gaming nerd and rebuilt for BF1. New GTX 1080 card for the vid...super nice.

New all in one CPU water cooler set up too...man...water cooling has sure come a long way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

Mostly gamers use water cooled systems because they are over clocking the hell out of the processor.  Lol
Yes,,Samsungs SSD is very fast and has very good reviews.  I havent built a Computer lately because for what i do, ,its just cheaper to buy built. But if i was going to build a bad *** Computer, ,,i would go to Frys and start picking up my Hardware. I have built several Computers. Use to build computers for my Sons school and my Accountant and others. The first was a pent111 933 i over clocked. That basterd ran for yrs. Funny as hell.
By the way,,,ppl think Ppl who know computers are these skinny guys with glasses,,,thats funny to me. Outlaws dont have to be MORONS. YEHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2016)

Just a reminder guys and girls. Backup,Clone,or Image, your HD every chance ya get. If ya dont have time to Backup,,make sure you create a System Restore point while your computer is running good. Most importantly,, make sure you create a Recovery Disk just in case a Virus gets a hold of your HD and screws **** up..System restore points are very important now days because of Microsoft Updates can cause problems sometimes,,along with the fact that S**t happens. I have 2 HD,,one with my OS,,the other as a Backup with my OS and important files and Pics on it.
Anyway,,just saying.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2016)

Good deal...1 TB SSD 

https://www.fatwallet.com/deals/sam...ernal-solid-state-drive-mz-75e1t0b-am-3206877


----------



## sopappy (Nov 24, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Just a reminder guys and girls. Backup,Clone,or Image, your HD every chance ya get. If ya dont have time to Backup,,make sure you create a System Restore point while your computer is running good. Most importantly,, make sure you create a Recovery Disk just in case a Virus gets a hold of your HD and screws **** up..System restore points are very important now days because of Microsoft Updates can cause problems sometimes,,along with the fact that S**t happens. I have 2 HD,,one with my OS,,the other as a Backup with my OS and important files and Pics on it.
> Anyway,,just saying.



I have about as much success with back-ups as I do with clones. I subscribe to that office 365 thing now with 3 networked PCs in here. I keep data on this thing they call onedrive and the onedrive folder is synced on each PC and the cloud. I figure I've stolen Microsoft software since the IBM PC clones so I figure I owe them. A monthly fee but sure is peace of mind I must say.

I thought 'restore point' was an automatic thing, I have to manually make those!??!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2016)

If you have it set to do restores points it will when you make changes. I personally set my own when im happy with how my machine is running. Clonning is easy with the right program. This is a good program,,,,,,http://www.acronis.com/en-us/articles/cloning-software/
Or they have some freeware,,but i dont like freeware because it has to much crap attached to it most the time,,,,thsts not saying they dont work,,because they do,,and will do the job. But i like using the best Software available when taking care of a Machine that has so much information,,so easily lost. Another words,,,like anything else in live,,,YA GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.
Here are some free ones,,,,,,,http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/five-apps/five-free-and-reliable-cloning-tools/
When you use the free ones,,just make sure when installing you uncheck the crap you dont want on your computer.  They are sneaky, ,they have the **** preChecked. Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

So WH, my avira virus support has blocked a bad something, but it has done it 30 times... What can I do?


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 30, 2016)

Post details. What is it blocking and when? Email? Web Site?

Your antivirus app should have a log file and a link to view it. If it does, post that.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

Hackerman, there are 132 that say the same thing, but i can't get it to copy and print..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2016)

We need to find out what its blocking. An AV will block anything that you dont allow. Somethings that are blocked are not bad,,,just not allowed by the AV without permission. If it is something bad thats keeps trying to get passed your AV,,we need to see your log to find out what it is. At least your AV is doing its job. Can you tell us what it says? Hackerman is correct,,it should have a log of what it has done. It will Quarantine things for you. Can you just give us one of the 132.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

You want me to print all that stuff exactly?  access to file c:/programdata\...\AVSCAN-20161130-154556-F915A6C5'containing the pattern of "HEUR/Suspar.Gen'was blocked. moved to quarantine. 

that was TINY print...


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 1, 2016)

I have never used this flavor of anti-virus but I took a quick look to see what's up.

On the left side of your anti-virus screen in the sidebar there is a link that says "Reports". Click that link and when the reports window opens, hit F4 and that will open the print dialog box. From there you should be able to print or save the report.

If it's real long, just save it and post it here as a file.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you Hackerman.. the F4 button did nothing,is that me?  Ok, i did that and all it says on the reports is"update was successful" 135 times.. At least it has stopped doing that I think.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 1, 2016)

I need to harvest my Blue Lemon Thai today but I'll check in between trimming.

Meanwhile, here is the manual. Browse through it and see if you can find something that makes sense regarding printing the reports.

First off, run a full scan. That way the report will be current. Then, try to print or save the report.

I'll check back in a few.

WH.. you familiar with this flavor of anti-virus? 

View attachment man_avira_professional_security_en.pdf


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2016)

No Little Brother,,,I have never used that one. Personally I use Windows Defender and Malwarebytes Pro,, keep a Clone ,And run scans periodically with Trend Micro.
 I open no Emails or such on anything, ,,,,, but my Tablet.
 I never use my Desk Top for such functions. Dont need to infect my Computer when I have a tablet. Nobody with a Laptop or Desktop that have a phone or Tablet, ,should ever use there Server or Computer to open anything. 
I dont do Social media, ,but if i did,,i would NEVER use my Computer to do so if i had a Tablet or phone.




Rose i just got home from working in Little Rock. I will do some research on this as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2016)

Read this Rose
https://malwaretips.com/blogs/gen-malware-heur-removal/
Gen.Malware.Heur is a specific detection used by Bitdefender Antivirus, Bitdefender Internet Security Suite and other antivirus products to indicate and detect a Potentially Unwanted Program.

A potentially unwanted application is a program that contains adware, installs toolbars or has other unclear objectives.
Gen.Malware.Heur got on your computer after you have installed a freeware software (video recording/streaming, download-managers or PDF creators) that had bundled into their installation this browser hijacker. This Potentially Unwanted Program is also bundled within the custom installer on many download sites (examples: CNET, Brothersoft or Softonic), so if you have downloaded a software from these websites, chances are that Gen.Malware.Heur was installed during the software setup process.

Gen.Malware.Heur is an adware program, that displays pop-up ads and advertisements on web pages that you visit. These advertisements will be shown as boxes containing various coupons that are available, as underlined keywords, pop-up ads or advertising banners.
These ads are aimed to promote the installation of additional questionable content including web browser toolbars, optimization utilities and other products, all so the Gen.Malware.Heur publisher can generate pay-per-click revenue.
When infected with Gen.Malware.Heur the common symptoms include:


You need to at least use this free version of Malwarebytes http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware-Free/3000-8022_4-10804572.html


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2016)

It seemed to have fixed itself after 135 notices... Thank you guys. Thanks Hackerman for the manual. Is there a better malware protection I should be using?

WH, don't you worry.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2016)

It has been quarantined by your AV,,,would be my guess Rose.


Malwarebytes is an awesome program. The free version works pretty good,,but Malwarebytes Pro is the best. 

AV's have let me down in the past, ,but Malwarebytes has never let me down.
Also always keep a good current System Restore Point.  If your computer starts acting up, ,you can restore it back to before the problem started.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 1, 2016)

Malwarebytes is the best. I have used it for years.The free version is very nice. I run it once a month or so just to pick up what Defender might have missed. Between the 2, I never have a problem. And, both are free.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2016)

:yeahthat:
I can see my brother Hackerman is very computer savvy.  Cool
Thats the two i use to my friend,,, Window Defender and Malwarebytes Pro. They have served me well.
I also never open emails on ANYTHING, ,,, but my Tablet.  I do most my Internet searches on my tablet. I can reset my tablet very easy. 
My Desktop is used for business and my Wifes Bigfish games,,,lol....i also keep a clone of my HD.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2017)

Just bumping the thread.  Its been awhile. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

